
[WIP] Super Mario Kart Clone with HTML5 *Updated* new track and improvements - matheusbn
Hi everybody,<p>I&#x27;m working in a clone of the Super Mario Kart (Super Nintendo) game with HTML5 and I would like to share:<p><i>IS STILL A WORK IN PROGRESS</i><p>Works on Chrome or Firefox:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mazeware.com&#x2F;games&#x2F;html5&#x2F;m7&#x2F;supercanvaskart.html<p>Next thing to do:<p>* A.I. for enemies. *<p>Thanks.
======
redspark
Pretty cool. Much easier to drive when going offroad doesn't slow you down. :D

~~~
matheusbn
hehe, that's true for now. xD

Thanks!

------
zombio
clicky:
[http://www.mazeware.com/games/html5/m7/supercanvaskart.html](http://www.mazeware.com/games/html5/m7/supercanvaskart.html)

~~~
matheusbn
Thanks for this!

------
S4M
It's getting better, but what do you mean "A.I for enemies" ? There is no
contact detection yet, and what do you need to do to win?

~~~
matheusbn
Hi,

I meant enemies running on the right way, trying to block the player etc. Yes,
there's no collision between them yet, but I'm working on it! :)

Thanks for playing.

------
trafficlight
Toad is a fucking cheater. He's always cutting corners.

~~~
matheusbn
Hehe that was funny! Thanks.

------
malandrew
On github?

